# 457 Sponsorship. So tired of looking :(



## Nathan873 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been looking for a 457 Sponsor for about 8 Months now and I haven't had any luck yet. I'm an IT Network/Support Engineer and I have TAFE Qualifications from NSW (in Networking). Network Security and Firewall are my specialty. I have various skills dealing with Networking and hardware. I have around 3.5 years experience and I'm getting so desperate. Can anyone help me out please? I really would appreciate it


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Nathan,

It is incredibly difficult to find companies to sponsor these days, as you're finding out. The only thing I can suggest, and that you've probably already done, is go through yellow pages finding companies that would be suitable and then phoning/emailing them. It's frustrating to say the least but the more you get your CV out there the more chance you have of a company saying yes.

Also, have you contacted any recruitment agencies to see if they have any companies on their books who sponsor?

Keep plugging away........

Dolly


----------



## Nathan873 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Hi Nathan,
> 
> It is incredibly difficult to find companies to sponsor these days, as you're finding out. The only thing I can suggest, and that you've probably already done, is go through yellow pages finding companies that would be suitable and then phoning/emailing them. It's frustrating to say the least but the more you get your CV out there the more chance you have of a company saying yes.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have gone through companies in the yellow pages and companies job sites like Seek, HaysRecruitment, RobertHalf and Michaelspage. They all seem to have no sponsorship jobs available. Do you know of any companies that may sponsor IT professionals in brisbane or any state? Since after the flood in brisbane, i figured they might need people who would need to do network cabling in the all infrastructures but I'm guessing only trades people are needed at the moment =/. What do you think?


----------



## amit1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

457 sponsorship is not easy to get by. Try posting your resume to companies like Telstra that may require your networking skills.


----------



## Nathan873 (Feb 7, 2011)

amit1981 said:


> 457 sponsorship is not easy to get by. Try posting your resume to companies like Telstra that may require your networking skills.


Posted my resume for a few jobs in Telstra. Which other Company do you think sponsors? I'm starting to think its impossible for an IT guy like to get sponsorship.


----------



## rushmore (May 17, 2011)

Hi Nathan,

Are you still looking for sponsorship?

Another way to do it might be to approach a company with a Labour Hire Agreement. They can sponsor 457 workers and than contract them out to other companies. My wife is a database administrator and that's the way she does it, she goes through a company called Aurec who are also a recruitment company as well, so very handy!

Cheers,


----------



## jerome.roosan (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi rushmore,

I'm also a dba - SQL Server with 6+ exp.. I had worked in Sydney for 1 yr till feb and then i moved back to india, as i couldn't find any sponsors for my 457. i'm still searching for an employer to sponsor my 457.. I would kindly request help from your wife to know if Aurec is still sponsoring DBAs.. if yes, I would like to consult with them at the earlist..

many thanks in advance..
Jerome


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you try Microsoft, Symantec and such. I know Microsoft sponsored a lot of Americans lately.


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

The big 4 consulting companies might be worth a look.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Dont tell them your sponsor requirement upfront before the interview. Once you think you have impressed the interviewer, you can request them. My wife did the same way when we plan to leave the initial 457 sponsor.


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe I am wrong but isn't that like one of the 1st questions during HR screening? That are you authorized to work in Australia.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ash1901 said:


> Maybe I am wrong but isn't that like one of the 1st questions during HR screening? That are you authorized to work in Australia.


For anyone who is based abroad, I would most certainly agree that this would be the first question before they even progress your application to interview stage.

It has been said that you should not advertise the fact that you need sponsorship on your CV but a good employer will always ask you about your visa status, unless they offer sponsorship as a standard (even then, they need to ask). No one wants to waste their time, conduct interviews only to find that their preferred candidate has no work rights, particularly if the company does not offer sponsorship.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

If they ask then you definitely have to answer. And if you mentioned you on so&so visa and you might need their sponsorship....im pretty sure they not going to call off the interview. The only chance by winning the interviewer. This wont be a problem if you know the job well. Get in touch with as many job agency as possible. 

Good luck !


----------

